# wasp sting



## treetops1974 (Jan 10, 2009)

Our v may have been stung by a wasp. I found him playing with an injured wasp in the house - and after a thorough body scan I can't see evidence that he was stung. However, his behaviour right after this episode was quite erratic - he was jumping on me and walking around quickly - then he dozed off for a nap. This seemed like odd behaviour for him.

Anyone have any experience with wasp, hornet or bee stings and their v?


----------



## calum (Feb 13, 2008)

Phoebe got stung by a wasp on her nose - it swelled up really big but then went down she seemed to be fine.


----------



## treetops1974 (Jan 10, 2009)

thanks calum ... that's where i initially feared the sting b/c he was pushing around the wounded wasp with his nose. well ... it's the morning after and no signs of a sting.


----------



## DragonTheRevolutionary (Feb 15, 2009)

my tobi's favorite thing to do during the summer is eat bees, yep he eats them, and once we think he got stung because he had this foam stuff on his lips and they were red, we called the vet and they said he will be fine and he was


----------

